# Still using Turtlewax hybrid hydrophobic wax?



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

Bought these ages ago.
Tested it on 1/3 of a bonnet as a drying aid then it got left behind as I always reached for my BSD CGV07 drying aid mix.
Last night I did a 2BM wash then it started to rain.
Moved the car into the garage and thought, what the heck, so gave an Autofinesse Tripple hand polish/cleanse.
Then I saw the TW on the shelf and thought AHAAA, clean dry car, perfect opportunity for a dry application.

Very impressed.
Sprayed a few squirts onto a MF applicator pad.
Wiped onto the paint like a thin film of baby oil.
Light buff/wipe.
Came off easy with any tiny damp patches flashing off leaving a streak free slick finish.
Reminds me of an thicker Gtechniq C2V3 which is easier to see where you've got an even application layer.
Hardly used any product.
And I've got 2 bottles of it :lol:

Now the hype of the initial Seal n Shine release has died down,
how many are still feeling the love for this.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

yes still enjoying it


----------



## steve67 (Jun 26, 2010)

Yep.. still have some ..


----------



## Mac- (Apr 9, 2019)

I use it on everything now, it's almost too easy to use wet or dry.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Used it once on black.

Not great on black tbh, finish was streaky.

However the results on daily driving and rainwater beading has been pretty good!
Actually very impressive.

Just changed to a silver car, so will give it another go on a dry application as the last time was as a drying aid.


----------



## Mac- (Apr 9, 2019)

Looks great on my black range rover and my black navara, you're using it wrong if it's streaking.


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

I've used it on a few occasions over winter to maintain my black Mondeo. It's just been used on a clean car not a full decon', easy on easy off. Just what you want in cold weather conditions. Also used the Dry N Shine on clean wet wheels and the wifes car. The wifes car had no visible protection remaining, so is now been protected with the Dry N Shine.
I've still 6 bottles left (stocked up when it was cheap).


----------



## Mac- (Apr 9, 2019)

I've got about 6 bottles in my detailing box too.


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Mac- said:


> I've got about 6 bottles in my detailing box too.


I bought 7 and gave a bottle to a friend. Got a bottle for another friend to try as well, but haven't given it to him yet. 5 should last a while. Got a couple of cars to detail soon so may use this as the LSP.


----------



## Pauly.22 (Nov 15, 2009)

Anyone have a link to buy some? sounds good


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Pauly.22 said:


> Anyone have a link to buy some? sounds good


2 for £15 on amazon...

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Turtle-Wax...locphy=1006458&hvtargid=pla-708532426036&th=1

Keep an eye on ECP / CP4L as they sometimes have offers on it...


----------



## v_r_s (Nov 4, 2018)

How's this compare to bsd.

I was using Sonax spray sealant which was great.


Got hold of bsd which is a different beast and very thick and gloopy not actually a nice product to apply,

Got this turtle Wax on offer but yet to use it to be honest.


----------



## Neilvx (Mar 11, 2014)

I have just ordered another 2 and been using it as a drying aid. 

For people who have said about streaking, you are using to much as I have found out a couple of times.


----------



## scooobydont (Feb 25, 2017)

For the price point it's excellent. I have used it a few times and am very happy with the results.The only time I have had streaking issues is when too much product has been laid down (usually because my microfibre is loaded up with it and I am still spraying more on a panel), you only need a little.


----------



## meraredgti (Mar 13, 2011)

As a winter top up its fantastic, so easy to use and gets results. Very much a fan and for the price, it's a no brainer. Absolutely love it as a drying aid for wheels also, just wrestles the water away with easy.

Sweet beading too


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

v_r_s said:


> How's this compare to bsd.
> 
> I was using Sonax spray sealant which was great.
> 
> ...


I've been a fan of BSD for years and currently use it as a drying aid each wash mixed 50:50 with Chemical Guys Hybrid Sealant V07.

Used neat on a dry car, I didn't find the BSD gave a nice user experience, whereas the Turtlewax was a joy to apply and buff.
The slick finish of the Turtlewax is also something I missed with BSD.

I'll have to see what the beading is like as the car is still in my garage.


----------



## TeddyRuxpin (Mar 7, 2016)

I find that it's much, much slicker than BSD, and I can't really comment on gloss level vs BSD... both look great after properly washing a car.

DSW is great as use as a detailer, for example using it on the inner sills and door jambs etc.

Thing is, I've never been that impressed with the water beading/sheeting. And it's completely anecdotal, but I thought that it repelled dirt a little better with BSD. To be fair, the BSD had a base layer of BH DSW, but that shouldn't technically affect anything.

I never liked how 'sticky' BSD was especially after freshly claying and polishing a car, but then I realised... how often do you actually touch a car, other than the handles?

Anyway, I bought a few bottles of the Turtle Wax and after applying a base layer, am now using it as a drying aid. But when it runs out, I don't think I'll be getting more Turtle Wax stuff.

If I can't find the right product, I'll go back to a base layer of DSW and then using the BSD as a drying aid.


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

HEADPHONES said:


> I've been a fan of BSD for years and currently use it as a drying aid each wash mixed 50:50 with Chemical Guys Hybrid Sealant V07.
> 
> Used neat on a dry car, I didn't find the BSD gave a nice user experience, whereas the Turtlewax was a joy to apply and buff.
> The slick finish of the Turtlewax is also something I missed with BSD.
> ...


Missed this the first time around. The reason you probably found it better when used dry and on clean paint is because that's how it should be used! It isn't a QD or a drying aid so using it like one will give you potential issues.

However, use it like a sealant (as that's what it is), then it will be very good. It isn't meant to be used in place of BSD, it is more like Polymer Net Shield. I want to see which is more durable - the Turtlewax or PNS.

If you bought Dry and Shine as well, then this is your drying aid/top up protector. This adds hydrophobicity to the mix as the Hydrophobic Sealant Wax isn't particularly beady by itself.

Use the right products in the right place for the right purpose. I'm all for experimenting, but there's loads of info on YouTube for this to show how to use it effectively. Quite why people think it is a QD when it has 6 months durability is very strange.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

I'm loving this Turtlewax Hydrophobic Sealant wax since I've changed from a black car to a silver one !!!

It goes on so much nicer.
My son sealed the CRV a couple of weeks ago after I'd decon'd and clayed it and commented on how slick the finish was.

And commented again a couple of days after when it rained.
The beading is quality for the price.

Applied dry it was great


----------



## Compo (Jul 22, 2010)

Perfect to keep your car fresh looking after winter washes.

Although come the summer ill strip back and back to a wax.


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Ive used it on 2 cars in the last week as LSP. Both had a full decon' and hand polish with Bilt Hamber Cleanser Polish. The Wife even said yesterday that the paint felt slippery. She leaned on the rear quarter as she opened the rear door and her hand slipped off. First time she has ever commented on how slick the paintwork is. 
I'll be using this to top the wifes car up all year.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

when ive used it the mrs comments , car looks nice what have i done 

good stuff for the price , couldnt be easier


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Its very easy to use, durable and looks great. As a test I used it on the shower screen at home and its still beading/sheeting after around 6 month, even after getting hit with cleaning chemicals nearly every day so its very durable too

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Citromark (Oct 29, 2013)

Just polished my car with the ceramic polish , next wash topped with this , can't fault it and as said people ask what I've done to the car to get it so shiny . 

Mark


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

Used it again today on the wife's car.
Not used it for a while and was greeted to a lovely slippery finish
When I ran a couple of fingers over the car afterwards, I was like.....


----------



## welsh-andy (May 9, 2007)

im still using it and find it fab product, have learnt from my mistakes by using way to much, now its a quick spritz on panel and wipe off, i find it easier on wet panel, not soaking, just a fine mist on panels, my ds wax hasn't got a look in for a while







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## NorthantsPete (May 18, 2016)

HEADPHONES said:


> Bought these ages ago.
> Tested it on 1/3 of a bonnet as a drying aid then it got left behind as I always reached for my BSD CGV07 drying aid mix.
> Last night I did a 2BM wash then it started to rain.
> Moved the car into the garage and thought, what the heck, so gave an Autofinesse Tripple hand polish/cleanse.
> ...


This is why I like using spray waxes anwyay as a top up, its so easy you just may aswell.

Meguirs Xpress wax is 3.8 litres for £28-33 - which is about £3-4 per sprayer, which is good value, didnt rate the turtle stuff due to various reasons..


----------



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

late to the party, I just dusted the bottle of this that i bought in 2019 and it for the first time over the weekend on a dry car

It just drizzled and here are some pics















not bad at all for £4 ish that i paid if i can remember correctly!


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

It's the only product where I've actually finished the bottle. I usually try things and they end up at the back of my cupboards in my garage.
I've finished 2 bottles of this. Used it as a drying aid.

I've recently bought some Slippery D i c k s ceramic detailer spray, cheap on ebay. Just bought it as another drying aid really. I didn't expect much as I always thought 'ceramic' had to be in a glass bottle but gave it a try. I was really happy when I washed it a few days afterwards. It left a really slick finish which made washing easier


----------

